# ocupar



## Argótide

Ya me fijé si existía un hilo similar, pero creo que no...
En México el verbo "ocupar" se usa a menudo como sinónimo de "necesitar" y "emplear".  
Ejemplos:
_*Ocupé *medio kilo de harina para hacer este postre._
_¿Cuánto tiempo cree que va a *ocupar* para reparar la cañería?_
_*Ocupo* un lápiz para apuntar ese dato. Alcánzame uno del escritorio._

No sé si esto sea común en otros países, pero sé que la RAE no contempla estas acepciones. ¿Dónde más se usa así?


----------



## carzante

Descarta este uso en España, Argótide. Aquí se dice "emplear" o "gastar".

Saludos


----------



## heidita

¡Qué curioso! 

En efecto, no debes usar esto en España. No se entendería.


----------



## belén

Efectivamente no se usa, tal como han dicho los compañeros. Pero discrepo con Heidi y añado que yo pienso que sí se entendería, gracias al contexto, no hay muchas otras opciones que se me ocurran que uno podría entender...


----------



## heidita

_*Ocupo un lápiz para apuntar ese dato.* _

Belén, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si oigo esta frase, pienso que _tiene _un lápiz, no que lo _necesita._

Esto solo se puede entender si luego añade la frase siguiente. Me supongo que en su país, se entiende sin esto, ¿no?


----------



## belén

Yo pensaría que dice "uso" un lápiz, pero sí, tienes razón que sin la frase siguiente es más confuso.


----------



## Argótide

Otro ejemplo muy común con la acepción de "necesitar":

_¿Ocupas ayuda?_


----------



## Marcelot

Argótide: Coincido con los compañeros españoles y añado que en Argentina tampoco se entendería.

¿Se utilizará sólo en México?

¡¡¡Que Honduras se manifieste!!!
¡¡¡Honduras!!!

Sí, son invocaciones lingüísticas que uno tiene .


----------



## Argótide

Marcelot said:


> Argótide: Coincido con los compañeros españoles y añado que en Argentina tampoco se entendería.
> 
> ¿Se utilizará sólo en México?
> 
> ¡¡¡Que Honduras se manifieste!!!
> ¡¡¡Honduras!!!
> 
> Sí, son invocaciones lingüísticas que uno tiene .


 
¡Jajajj, Marcelot!  Es cierto: queremos que todos digan la suya.  Creo que sí se usa en Centroamérica, pero no sé en cuales países. Por mi amiga chapina (=guatemalteca), sé que en "Guatelinda" la usan por lo menos con acepción de "necesitar", y lo mismo en Costa Rica, si nos lo confirma algún tico por ahí.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Curioso hilo, Argótide. No reiteraré lo que ya dijeron mis compatriotas con los que coincido plenamente. Simplemente quería añadir que en Chile "ocupar" también se usa para "usar". Por ejemplo: donde yo digo "esta palabra no se usa aquí" ellos dirían "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí".

Me preguntaba si sucede en algún país más ¿Qué decís?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Marcelot

lamartus: En Argentina no se dice "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí", qué curioso...


----------



## Argótide

lamartus said:


> Hola:
> Curioso hilo, Argótide. No reiteraré lo que ya dijeron mis compatriotas con los que coincido plenamente. Simplemente quería añadir que en Chile "ocupar" también se usa para "usar". Por ejemplo: donde yo digo "esta palabra no se usa aquí" ellos dirían "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí".
> 
> Me preguntaba si sucede en algún país más ¿Qué decís?
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
¡Precisamene eso, Lamartus!  Si te fijas en mi primer mensaje, ahí digo que en México _ocupar_ tiene dos acepciones: 1) emplear (= usar) y 2) necesitar.  
Y sí, ya me había parecido que un chileno en este foro había escrito ese verbo usándolo como sinónimo de emplear, usar.


----------



## carzante

Bueno, tampoco es exactamente "emplear". En España se entiende que "ocupar" algo es más bien _llenar _un espacio, recipiente o habitáculo, total o parcialmente.

Saludos, Argotide


----------



## Argótide

carzante said:


> Bueno, tampoco es exactamente "emplear". En España se entiende que "ocupar" algo es más bien _llenar _un espacio, recipiente o habitáculo, total o parcialmente.
> 
> Saludos, Argotide


 
Claro, Carzante, y te aseguro que en México también usamos ocupar con la acepción de llenar un espacio.  Yo lo que estoy tratando de averiguar es si se conocen estas dos acepciones que no figuran en el DRAE y que sí se usan en México.


----------



## lamartus

Argótide said:


> Yo lo que estoy tratando de averiguar es si se conocen estas dos acepciones que no figuran en el DRAE y que sí se usan en México.



¿En México también se dice "ocupar palabras"? Aquí, alguien que no lo hubiera oído antes y se lo hubieran explicado creo que no lo entendería.

Creo que la única (lo digo con la boca pequeña porque no estoy segura) vez que usamos ocupar como sinónimo de emplear es con "ocupado" (empleado, trabajador en activo) y "desocupado" (desempleado) El segundo lo usamos poco porque no es demasiado políticamente correcto.


----------



## Argótide

lamartus said:


> ¿En México también se dice "ocupar palabras"? Aquí, alguien que no lo hubiera oído antes y se lo hubieran explicado creo que no lo entendería.
> 
> Creo que la única (lo digo con la boca pequeña porque no estoy segura) vez que usamos ocupar como sinónimo de emplear es con "ocupado" (empleado, trabajador en activo) y "desocupado" (desempleado) El segundo lo usamos poco porque no es demasiado políticamente correcto.


 
No me extrañaría que alguien dijera así.  Aunque hay que recalcar que se usa más en contextos informales, aunque no necesariamente callejeros. Hay quienes tachan el uso de _ocupar_ con esas acepciones como impropio.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, eso de "ocupo un lápiz" es muy frecuente en Monterrey, pero aquí en Torreón no lo usamos. Lo que sí decimos es:

- Ella ocupa su tiempo libre viendo televisión.
- El teléfono está ocupado (al que llamo).
- Es una persona muy ocupada.
- Ocúpate en cosas de provecho.

Acá decimos "Necesito un lápiz" y "Usé medio kilo de harina".


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Aqui en Costa Rica estoy seguro de haberlo oido antes, como en un tono muy cortés me parece.


----------



## heidita

Wil_the_terrible said:


> Aquí en Costa Rica estoy seguro de haberlo oído antes, como en un tono muy cortés me parece.


 
¡Allá va la voz de Costa Rica, chicos!

¿En un tono cortés? Vaya, esta frase creo que no lo entenderíamos ni con contexto. 

¿Ocupas tiempo?

Lo cierto es que en seguida pensaría en una falta: Me ocupa tiempo.


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> - Ella ocupa su tiempo libre viendo televisión.
> - El teléfono está ocupado (al que llamo).
> - Es una persona muy ocupada.
> - Ocúpate en cosas de provecho.
> Acá decimos "Necesito un lápiz" y "Usé medio kilo de harina".



Igualito que aquí.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:


lamartus said:


> Simplemente quería añadir que en Chile "ocupar" también se usa para "usar". Por ejemplo: donde yo digo "esta palabra no se usa aquí" ellos dirían "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí".


Así es. Yo la he usado aquí un montón de veces, exactamente como dice lamartus. Hubo un hilo sobre este uso en Chile, pero no lo pude encontrar. Antes de leer ese hilo no tenía ni idea de que el DRAE no registraba _ocupar_ como sinónimo de _usar_, ni que en otros países sonaba raro. 

No lo usamos, sin embargo, como sinónimo de necesitar. Así, _"*Ocupo* un lápiz para apuntar ese dato", _yo también lo interpretaría como _"Uso un lapíz..."._

Saludos.


----------



## Mocanu

Lo primero que me ha venido a la mente al leer OCUPAR ha sido _ocupar_ un immueble vacío, CASA OCUPA, alguien es un OCUPA y similares...
En Barcelona, si le dices a alguien OCUPAR fuera de contexto, hay muchas posibilidades de que piense en este concepto (¡con los problemas de alojamiento que hay!  ).


----------



## elcampet

Argótide said:


> Ya me fijé si existía un hilo similar, pero creo que no...
> En México el verbo "ocupar" se usa a menudo como sinónimo de "necesitar" y "emplear".
> Ejemplos:
> _*Ocupé *medio kilo de harina para hacer este postre._
> _¿Cuánto tiempo cree que va a *ocupar* para reparar la cañería?_
> _*Ocupo* un lápiz para apuntar ese dato. Alcánzame uno del escritorio._
> 
> No sé si esto sea común en otros países, pero sé que la RAE no contempla estas acepciones. ¿Dónde más se usa así?


 
Bueno, mis queridos compañeros/as:
Lo que no sé de dónde diablos han sacado es el hecho de que en México se utilice "a menudo" el verbo _ocupar_ en lugar de _usar. _Al menos en mi tierra, Yucatán, NUNCA he oído que alguien "_ocupe_ medio kilo de harina para hacer un postre"... ni nada parecido.
Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Argótide said:


> Ya me fijé si existía un hilo similar, pero creo que no...
> En México el verbo "ocupar" se usa a menudo como sinónimo de "necesitar" y "emplear".
> Ejemplos:
> _*Ocupé *medio kilo de harina para hacer este postre._
> _¿Cuánto tiempo cree que va a *ocupar* para reparar la cañería?_
> _*Ocupo* un lápiz para apuntar ese dato. Alcánzame uno del escritorio._
> 
> No sé si esto sea común en otros países, pero sé que la RAE no contempla estas acepciones. ¿Dónde más se usa así?


Por estas tierras:
_*- Ocupé *medio kilo de harina para hacer este postre.(si tienes que rendir cuentas a un superior usas: *necesité*. Si le explicas a una amiga por ejemplo sería: *ocupé-usé-empleé*_
_¿Cuánto tiempo cree que va a *ocupar/necesitar* para reparar la cañería? ó ¿Cuánto tiempo cree que demorará en reparar la cañería?_
_*Necesito* un lápiz para apuntar ese dato. Alcánzame uno del escritorio._
_Normalmente *ocupo* un lápiz en mi trabajo._



carzante said:


> Descarta este uso en España, Argótide. Aquí se dice "emplear" o "gastar".
> Saludos


Aquí gastamos "tiempo" o "dinero"



Argótide said:


> Otro ejemplo muy común con la acepción de "necesitar":
> 
> _¿Ocupas ayuda?_


Esto no me suena para nada, pienso que debería ser: ¿Necesitas ayuda?



lamartus said:


> Hola:
> Curioso hilo, Argótide. No reiteraré lo que ya dijeron mis compatriotas con los que coincido plenamente. Simplemente quería añadir que en Chile "ocupar" también se usa para "usar". Por ejemplo: donde yo digo "esta palabra no se usa aquí" ellos dirían "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí".


Normalmente decimos: *esta palabra no se usa aquí*



ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, eso de "ocupo un lápiz" es muy frecuente en Monterrey, pero aquí en Torreón no lo usamos. Lo que sí decimos es:
> 
> - Ella ocupa su tiempo libre viendo televisión.
> - El teléfono está ocupado (al que llamo).
> - Es una persona muy ocupada.
> - Ocúpate en cosas de provecho.


Aquí el "ocupar" concuerda plenamente en como lo usamos en Chile

Saludos


----------



## horusankh

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, eso de "ocupo un lápiz" es muy frecuente en Monterrey, pero aquí en Torreón no lo usamos.


 


elcampet said:


> Bueno, mis queridos compañeros/as:
> Lo que no sé de dónde diablos han sacado es el hecho de que en México se utilice "a menudo" el verbo _ocupar_ en lugar de _usar. _Al menos en mi tierra, Yucatán, NUNCA he oído que alguien "_ocupe_ medio kilo de harina para hacer un postre"... ni nada parecido.
> Saludos.


Estimado Elcampet:

Creo que ya ToñoTorreón aclaró algo de que este uso no es general, y yo quisiera agregar que creo que en la Ciudad de México tampoco lo usan así, porque allá se burlan de nosotros (por lo menos en mi experiencia), los de Guadalajara y buena parte de Jalisco, que sí lo decimos prácticamente siempre, de hecho, si en una situación en familia o entre amigos alguien no dice "ocupo" y dice "necesito" es casi seguro que esa persona no haya nacido o crecido aquí (en Guadalajara).

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Betildus said:


> Normalmente decimos: *esta palabra no se usa aquí*


 ¿Estás segura? Mira estos estos ejemplos tomadas de WR:

gvergara, *Chile*: Esta última palabra me llamó la atención, pues acá en Chile no se ocupa jamás
Karoly, *Chile*: Soy de chile y aqui "harto" se ocupa para decir mucho.
JABON, *El Salvador*: En El Salvador, soso se ocupa en relación al sabor de los alimentos, casi no se ocupa en el sentido aplicado a una persona.
Nunni, *Chile*: Es una expresión que se ocupa cuando no tienes la respuesta a una pregunta.
abbaaccddc: *Chile*: El DRAE pone (en segunda acepción) que puñetero es onanista. ¿Que dónde se ocupa?...
Nekoteru, *Chile*: como dijeron antes, a veces se ocupa indistintamente.
pavlvs, *Chile*: a veces también se ocupa el "concha....",
ieracub, *Chile*: Se ocupa la misma oración.
Rod Garcia, *Chile*: en Chile joder tambien se ocupa por ejemplo "deja de joder",
Maeskizzle, *Chile*: Cómo se ocupa esta palabra bien?
karen447, *Chile*: es un dicho o modismo.. para qué se ocupa?
AndREA22, *México*: no estoy segura de cual es la regla pero despues de una consonante nunca se ocupa "rr".
Annita Botella, *Chile*: Me suena muy raro pues no se si en biologia se ocupa "vasija para la semilla"!!! 
Chalon, *Chile*: La gaveta se ocupa para nombrar la parte de adentro de las cajas registradoras.
vikey, *Chile*: me gustaría saber cómo traducir esta expresión, aunque no sé si se ocupa fuera de Chile.
sabbathically, *Chile*: "style" = "estilo" pero se ocupa en este caso en espanol?
Ayutuxte, *El Salvador*: Este término se ocupa mucho en materia fiscal.
ashnecko, *México*: pero se ocupa en otro sentido cuando por ejm. se dice que algo no concuerda.
sicoticosandro, *Chile*: yo jamás lo había escuchado, y te iba a ressponder que eso no se ocupa.
Narcoleptic II, *Chile*: qué otra expresión se ocupa para echar de menos?
climbatizer, *El Salvador*: También se ocupa como adjetivo.
shadows, *Chile*: ahí se ocupa lo de ósmosis.
loremkt, *México*: Aquí se ocupa el "a veces"


----------



## Betildus

ieracub, vuelve a leer mi post.
Lo que quise decir con esto:
"Curioso hilo, Argótide. No reiteraré lo que ya dijeron mis compatriotas con los que coincido plenamente. Simplemente quería añadir que en Chile "ocupar" también se usa para "usar". Por ejemplo: donde yo digo "esta palabra no se usa aquí" ellos dirían "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí".
quote]
Normalmente decimos: *esta palabra no se usa aquí"*
*Me refería a que decimos: "esta palabra no se usa aquí"  y no "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí"*


----------



## ieracub

Betildus said:


> ieracub, vuelve a leer mi post.
> Lo que quise decir con esto:
> "Curioso hilo, Argótide. No reiteraré lo que ya dijeron mis compatriotas con los que coincido plenamente. Simplemente quería añadir que en Chile "ocupar" también se usa para "usar". Por ejemplo: donde yo digo "esta palabra no se usa aquí" ellos dirían "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí".
> quote]
> Normalmente decimos: *esta palabra no se usa aquí"*
> *Me refería a que decimos: "esta palabra no se usa aquí" y no "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí"*


No entiendo, Betildus, porque Argótide dice que los chilenos decimos _ucupar _en vez de _usar _para referirnos a la utilización de las palabras y tu dices que no es lo normal. ¿Me equivoco? Los ejemplos que puse confirman la opinión de Argótide.


----------



## Betildus

ieracub said:


> No entiendo, Betildus, porque Argótide dice que los chilenos decimos _ucupar _en vez de _usar _para referirnos a la utilización de las palabras y tu dices que no es lo normal. ¿Me equivoco? Los ejemplos que puse confirman la opinión de Argótide.


*1) Lo que dice lamartus*: Simplemente quería añadir que en Chile "ocupar" *también* se usa para "usar".Por ejemplo: donde yo digo "esta palabra no se usa aquí" ellos dirían "esta palabra no se ocupa aquí".
*2) Lo que digo yo*: Normalmente decimos: esta palabra no se usa aquí"

1) La persona explica (así lo entiendo) que en Chile se usa tanto "usar" como "ocupar" y da un ejemplo.

2) Lo que yo hago es aclarar solamente lo puesto en el ejemplo 

Es más, puse bastante ejemplos de cómo lo usamos la palabra "ocupar" pero nunca escribí que no fuera lo normal, sólo como te expliqué en el punto 2.


----------



## lamartus

Vaya, parece que levanté una ventolera. Fui yo la de la afirmación, no Argótide.
La verdad es que no entiendo la diferencia entre lo que dice Betildus y lo que dice Ieracub.
Mi afirmación provenía de todos esos ejemplos de este foro que Ieracub cita. 
No entiendo la diferencia entre el uso
-  (Cito desde el mensaje de Iera) Maeskizzle, *Chile*: Cómo se ocupa esta palabra bien?
- Lo que yo dije: Esta palabra no se ocupa aquí.

Quizá es que no lo veo simplemente, pero me parece el mismo uso ¿no?

Ojo que mi única experiencia con la palabra "ocupar" en esa acepción es en este foro. Nunca antes lo había leído ni nadie se dirigió a mí usándola, por lo tanto mi visión es absolutamente parcial y sesgada.

Saludos domingueros a todos.


----------



## Betildus

lamartus said:


> Vaya, parece que levanté una ventolera. Fui yo la de la afirmación, no Argótide.
> La verdad es que no entiendo la diferencia entre lo que dice Betildus y lo que dice Ieracub.
> Mi afirmación provenía de todos esos ejemplos de este foro que Ieracub cita.


 Tienes razón lamartus, me confundí, ya que citaste a argótide... pero en mi primer post los "quotes" los usé bien, Corregiré mi último post.
Gracias.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Creo haberla escuchado en Guatemala y en El Salvador en el sentido de "necesitar".
¿Ocupa taxi? = ¿Necesita un taxi?
Por favor demiéntame algún amigo centroamericano.


----------



## ieracub

lamartus said:


> Vaya, parece que levanté una ventolera. Fui yo la de la afirmación, no Argótide.
> La verdad es que no entiendo la diferencia entre lo que dice Betildus y lo que dice Ieracub.


Sí, fuiste tú. Parece que no hay diferencias y sólo fue una confusión. 

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

horusankh said:


> Estimado Elcampet:
> 
> Creo que ya ToñoTorreón aclaró algo de que este uso no es general, y yo quisiera agregar que creo que en la Ciudad de México tampoco lo usan así, porque allá se burlan de nosotros (por lo menos en mi experiencia), los de Guadalajara y buena parte de Jalisco, que sí lo decimos prácticamente siempre, de hecho, si en una situación en familia o entre amigos alguien no dice "ocupo" y dice "necesito" es casi seguro que esa persona no haya nacido o crecido aquí (en Guadalajara).
> 
> Saludos.


 Es cierto, yo también he oído que el uso de "ocupar" para decir necesitar o usar viene del estado de Jalisco, cuyo centro de cultura, gobierno, comercio, arte, etc. es su capital Guadalajara.

Hasta acá en la parte más septentrional del país ha llegado su uso, pienso que esto se debe a que un porcentaje alto de la población proviene de Jalisco y de las regiones aledañas que alguna vez formaron parte de la Nueva Galicia (la capital era Compostela) y que de alguna manera todavía evidencían la influencia por parte de Guadalajara.

Yo también ocupo “ocupar” (valga la redundancia) con esas acepciones, pero mi abuelo paterno y materno eran de Nayarit (estado vecino a Jalisco) y mi abuela paterna y materna eran de Jalisco, así que mi habla tiene mucho de aquellas lejanas regiones.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Interesante discusión la de este hilo, en el que me hubiera gustado intervenir, rescatado por Humberto de tiempo atrás, cuando todavía no me incorporaba yo a este foro.
Quizá el rescate ha sido a propósito del mensaje de Kangy (#4) en el hilo Es común que...  y las sucesivas respuestas.
Además de lo que ya se dijo en este hilo y el otro mencionado arriba, no sé si sea interesante seguir la discusión. Por mi, no hay problema.

Saludos.


----------



## peale

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, eso de "ocupo un lápiz" es muy frecuente en Monterrey, pero aquí en Torreón no lo usamos. Lo que sí decimos es:
> 
> - Ella ocupa su tiempo libre viendo televisión.
> - El teléfono está ocupado (al que llamo).
> - Es una persona muy ocupada.
> - Ocúpate en cosas de provecho.
> 
> Acá decimos "Necesito un lápiz" y "Usé medio kilo de harina".



Efectivamente aquí en Monterrey utilizamos el verbo Ocupar como sinónimo de Necesitar y de Usar. No sólo en contextos de niveles socioculturales bajos o con poca escolaridad. Es generalizado.


----------

